# Porcelain Tiles on sun deck



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture and also go back and add your location to your profile.
Ok so what's under the tiles? A slab, wooden deck?


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

Yes, please post more info on your project.. Good luck, let us know how things are progressing soon!


----------



## Firehoser75 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for replying so quickly. I live near Vancouver, BC, Canada. The deck is a wood frame deck cantilevered from the house and other than the eaves, it is not covered. It has a northwest exposure. The underside of the deck is completely enclosed by metal soffiting material so I cannot easily see the construction details, but I would expect 2x10, 16 inch on center covered with either plywood or OSB sheeting. From what I can see looking at the side profile, the sheeting looks to be about 1.5 inches thick.
I have only been in the house for 3 weeks, so still unpacking, getting settled, etc. and am looking to regrout this in September when I get back from summer trip. The grout cracking is not severe, but there are places where pieces are "missing" to a depth of about half way down (a few places) and a few others where there are small cracks visible. My building inspector, used during the purchasing process, said the grout needed replacing. No tiles are cracked that I can see. I am hoping not to have to cut out the grout and redo it too often. Not as young as I used to be:no: More info, the longest span is 11 feet. The deck is approx. 11 x 33.
Hope this gives enough info for you to be able to give suggestions and advice.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

They must be porcelain tiles? Aren't ceramic tiles sure to crack in freeze/thaw because they absorb water? Won't grout do the same thing? When you said a tile deck I just assumed you lived in Florida or something.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard firehoser.
Not suggesting you did anything wrong, just for your own benefit you are posting in the wrong section.
If you scroll down to the bottom of the page you will see forum jump, click on the down arrow and scroll down and will see the tiling ceramics marble section.
There is where you will get the most benefit. 
Project showcase where we are, is not really for questions so much as it is to show others what they did, show off a project they are working on.

You can see where it would be to your benefit to re-ask the question there, or maybe a forum moderator will come along and be kind enough to move your question there.


----------



## Firehoser75 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Oops*

Thanks Fun for pointing out my mistake. I am not finding this site easy to navigate and have spent most of my time (prior to posting) just conducting searches, but unable to find specific answers for me. 
I hope an administrator moves this, if appropriate, otherwise, I guess I will have to re-enter my question.
Tom


----------



## Firehoser75 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Not A lot of Freezing Here*

Amateur,
Here in Nanaimo, right on the ocean, we don't usually experience any significant freezing. Every few years we may get a week of freezing temps (daytime) and our average overnight low during the winter is about 35 degrees. Very similar weather to Seattle. I do think the tiles are porcelain.
Regards,
Tom


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Firehoser75 said:


> Amateur,
> Here in Nanaimo, right on the ocean, we don't usually experience any significant freezing. Every few years we may get a week of freezing temps (daytime) and our average overnight low during the winter is about 35 degrees. Very similar weather to Seattle. I do think the tiles are porcelain.
> Regards,
> Tom


Interesting, OK. If this thread gets to the tile subforum, or you start another thread there, the guys there will immediately know if climate could be a cause, tho to me it sounds like deflection is probably your problem. The other guys will know better.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, tile is heavy and it takes a very stiff structure under it to handle the weight of it. Then add the weight of a lot of people moving around and you're really asking for problems with cracking. Snow would add even more weight.

Grout is relatively cheap. If you want to make it look better 'for now' then Just fix it. But start figuring out what you would rather have there instead, and start budgeting for it.


----------

